# Die Frösche sind da



## GabiundBernd (18. März 2016)

Moin,
wir hatten ja gestern 12 Grad und super Sonne...und die ersten __ Frösche sind da, hatte leider den Foto nicht zur Hand. Sie sind noch total braun, waren wohl erst aufgewacht.....letztes Jahr hatte ich die ersten Frösche am 9. April gesehen. Oh je dann kommen die __ Schlangen bestimmt auch bald j und noch eine Frage, muss ich das olle Schilfgras das im Wasser liegt rausholen, nur Problem.... komme da nicht ran, sonst muss ich doch noch ein Schlauchboot kaufen....

Grüße
Gabi


----------



## GabiundBernd (18. März 2016)

Und der __ Fischreiher steht natürlich auch schon jeden Tag da  oder die Wildenten ziehen ihre Runden....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. März 2016)

Hi,

bei mir sind bisher nur Berg- und Teichmolche im Wasser unterwegs

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (19. März 2016)

GabiundBernd schrieb:


> Sie sind noch total braun, waren wohl erst aufgewacht....


Braun ? die __ Frösche ändern Ihre Farbe nicht. Entweder hast du Erdkröten oder Grasfrösche...die sind auch früh. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grasfrosch


----------



## groecamp (19. März 2016)

Bei mir haben die Erdkröten schon mächtig abgelaicht...


----------



## jolantha (19. März 2016)

Hi, 
ich hab gestern Fadenalgen rausgezogen, und hatte auf einmal auch einen Frosch dazwischen, der mir durch die Hände
glitschte . Das hatte ich dann insgesamt noch zweimal.
Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob es immer der gleiche Frosch war  . Fotografieren ging da leider grad nicht.


----------



## laolamia (19. März 2016)

ich hab schon 10 gefunden....aufgeblaeht und nicht nur schlafen d


----------



## Digicat (19. März 2016)

laolamia schrieb:


> ich hab schon 10 gefunden....aufgeblaeht und nicht nur schlafen d


Bei mir war es leider zum Glück nur einer 
Ein __ Grasfrosch ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Eva-Maria (20. März 2016)

... hier hatten wir auch schon einen, der sich im oberen Teich ein sonniges Plätzchen gesucht hatte und mich beim Fotografieren beobachtete,
noch sehr schüchtern.... wenn es erst mal wieder Mehlwürmer gibt, werden sie fast handzahm, kommen sogar und betteln regelrecht....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. März 2016)

Hi Marco

mach dir nichts draus, mir etwas Glück bleiben die dann extrem lange im Teich. Der hier lungerte 47.000.000 Jahre in der Frankfurter Gegend rum


----------



## rollikoi (20. März 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Marco
> 
> mach dir nichts draus, mir etwas Glück bleiben die dann extrem lange im Teich. Der hier lungerte 47.000.000 Jahre in der Frankfurter Gegend rum
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 160271



Na das nenne ich doch mal Standorttreue. 

LG Bernd


----------



## GabiundBernd (20. März 2016)

Moin,
also jetzt habe ich keine mehr gesehen, aber im Teich haben wir eigentlich immer diese grünen __ Frösche... und jetzt war es wohl wieder zu kalt.


----------



## dizzzi (20. März 2016)

Also, mein Teich scheint so eine Art Kloster für __ Frösche zu sein. Totale Endhaltsamkeit. Ich war heute bei einem Bekannten in der Voreifel. Also was in seinem Teich los war, kann ich nur mit Sodom und Gomorra beschreiben...


----------



## Tottoabs (27. März 2016)

Die vier Wasserfrösche vom letzten Jahr haben heute bei dem guten Wetter auch wieder den Kopf aus dem Wasser gestreckt. Ob es wohl das erste Jahr jetzt mal Laich gibt?


----------



## GabiundBernd (27. März 2016)

Bei uns sind jetzt schon viele __ Frösche da, die Goldfische schwimmen auch oben und..... wir haben endlich 2 von den 3 Karpfen rausgeangelt bekommen. Ich hoffe es ist nicht zu spät.. sodass wir viele kleine Karpfen bekommen haben.....


----------



## Benny337 (27. März 2016)

Hallo,
Bei mir ist auch schon so weit .


----------



## Roman37 (27. März 2016)

Hab heute schon 4 gesichtet


----------



## Ida17 (28. März 2016)

Hallöchen! 

Zweites Teichjahr und das erste Krötenpärchen hat sich bei mir reingeschlichen. 
Ich hoffe die beiden sind sich zugetan


----------



## Tottoabs (31. März 2016)

Bleiben von euren Kaulquappen welche über oder rasieren eure Fische und Filteranlagen die komplett.
Ich gehe mal von aus in einem Koi-Pool mit entsprechender Filteranlage wir nix groß.
Wer hat einen Filter und bekommt immer noch Kaulquappen groß.
Schützen diese NG Ansaugstutzen genug?


----------



## rollikoi (31. März 2016)

Hallo,

bei mir haben es vor Jahren ein paar Kaulquappen geschafft, aus dem für Fische gesperrtem Sumpf und Pflanzenteil zu entwischen, quer durch den Koibereich zu kommen, die Karussellfahrt durch die Pumpe zu überstehen, von der TMC 55Watt UVC nicht gebraten zu werden, sich im Vortex zu ernähren und dort ihre Verwandlung zum Frosch abzuschliessen.
Die fertigen Minifrösche fing ich aus dem Vortex raus (alleine hätten sie das nie geschafft) und setzte sie gegen Abend im Rasen aus.

Was ich damit sagen will, es ist schon beachtlich was für ein Überlebenswille in diesen Tierchen steckt.
Aber um ihnen solchen Stress zu ersparen sollte man die Ansaugöffnungen der Pumpe schützen.

Die Naturagart Ansaugstutzen schützen sicherlich größere Kaulquappen wirksam aber kleinere sind bei Lochweiten von 2x3mm noch gefährdet. Evtl. wäre es sinnvoll in der ersten Zeit ein Feines Netz über die Ansaugstutzen zu ziehen.

LG Bernd


----------



## krallowa (31. März 2016)

Hallo,
bei mir laichen die __ Frösche auch im Fischteich und das jedes Jahr.
Daher geh ich davon aus, das auch ein paar Quappen den Ansturm überleben und sich zwischen den Steinen verstecken können.
Das meiste Laich liegt zwar im Biotop (ohne Fische) aber wenn da kein Platz mehr ist dann quaken die Frösche auch im Fischteich und laichen was das Zeug hält.
Pumpen liegen im Wasser und saugen weg was kommt.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## koichteich (31. März 2016)

Hallo, hab zwar nur ne Pumpe aber ich hab ein Filterschwamm drumgewickelt.
Seitdem ist nix mehr im Filter.
Hat hier schonmal jemand gemacht - ideenklau.
Aber leider waren sie alle plötzlich weg...nachdem sie alle Algen an der Folie fraßen 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Apr. 2016)

Hi,

bei mir haben meine 4 Korallenfingerlaubfroschjungs im neuen Terrarium nun auch Frühlingsgefühle bekommen und quaken jede Nacht nach den einsprühen lauthals um die Wette

MfG Frank


----------



## BumbleBee (1. Apr. 2016)

...touchdown!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Apr. 2016)

Hi,

im Teich machte es auch gerade aus dem Riesenhechtkraut ück ück ück,

da lungert also schon mal 1 geiler Kröterich rum


----------



## dizzzi (1. Apr. 2016)

Heute habe ich auch 2 beim vorehelichen S.. Und ich dachte ich hätte ein Fröschekloster.


----------



## BumbleBee (1. Apr. 2016)

Vorehelich? ..woher weisst Du das? Die waren nur beim Standesamt... im kleinen Kreis


----------



## dizzzi (1. Apr. 2016)

Naja, die kennen sich doch erst 7 Monate. Da heiratet man doch nicht sofort. Ich denke jetzt müssen sie aber. Wir sind ein ehrenwertes Haus.


----------



## Digicat (2. Apr. 2016)

Servus

Hurra ... nächtens, von gestern auf heute, habe ich ein zartes __ Grasfrosch-gequake vernommen.

LG
Helmut


----------



## maarkus (2. Apr. 2016)

Bei mir drücken sich auch schon wieder die Erdkröten im Teich herum. Freue mich schon auf die Putzkolonne


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Apr. 2016)

Einer auf Wache

  Vier am Kuscheln


Aber für weitere Aktivitäten scheint es noch nicht die Zeit.


----------



## FischiFisch (9. Apr. 2016)

Bei uns war in der letzten Woche auch das gequarke groß am nächsten Tag war der laich im Teich  jetzt wärees.nur hilfreich zu wissen von wem der laich ist. Ich tippe auf __ erdkröte und laubfrosch. Oder stimmt das etwa nicht?


----------



## rollikoi (9. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,

ich behaupte mal der Laich ist von __ Erdkröte und __ Grasfrosch beides passt zeitlich am besten.

LG Bernd


----------



## Digicat (10. Apr. 2016)

Servus

Heute habe ich auch Krötenlaich gefunden ... Hurra ...

Gestern mußte ich aber leider auch zwei an der Oberfläche treibenden Krötenweibchen abkeschern.
  
Ein Männchen saß noch auf der rechten Kröte .

Mit dem __ Grasfrosch im März sind es jetzt drei Opfer.

Die beiden haben es sich am 04.April 2016 am kleineren oberen Teich gemütlich gemacht.
     

Wünsche Euch einen schönen Sonntag

Liebe Grüße aus dem kühlen sehr wechselhaften Grünbach
Helmut


----------



## Benny337 (10. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,
Meine __ Kröten sind auch schon fertig .
Zum Glück gibts keine Verluste.
Lg Benny


----------



## dizzzi (10. Apr. 2016)

Geile Bilder Helmut Meine __ Frösche machen sofort den Richard Kimble, wenn einer zu nah ans Wasser kommt...


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Apr. 2016)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Geile Bilder Helmut Meine __ Frösche machen sofort den Richard Kimble, wenn einer zu nah ans Wasser kommt...


Das ist der Unterschied zwischen Fröschen und __ Kröten.


----------



## FischiFisch (22. Apr. 2016)

Kann aus dem laich vom Frosch noch was werden? Oder ist der die letzten Tage wo es so kalt war kaputt gegangen?


----------



## koile (22. Apr. 2016)

Meine __ Frösche sind auch da , aber nur Männer , die Weiber zieren sich noch.


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Apr. 2016)

FischiFisch schrieb:


> Kann aus dem laich vom Frosch noch was werden?


Solange die Punkte schwarz sind und nicht weiß wird da noch was raus.


----------



## FischiFisch (23. Apr. 2016)

Ok danke mal abwarten


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Apr. 2016)

bei mir ging am Donnerstag die Schreierei des Seefrosches los, jetzt ist erst mal wieder wegen dem Kälteeinbruch  "Maul halten" angesagt


----------



## Deuned (28. Apr. 2016)

Bei mir sind die Kaulquappen in großer Menge aktiv und das bei Wassertemperaturen um die 10 Grad........
Bin eigentlich erstaunt,denn ich habe kaum die Rufe in diesem Jahr gehört,die im letzten Jahr schon fast störend laut und langanhaltend waren.


----------



## Christine (28. Apr. 2016)

Die Lärmfrösche sind doch noch gar nicht soweit. Was Du jetzt an Kaulquappen im Teich hast, sind die leisen Gesellen.


----------



## Benny337 (28. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,
bei mir sind auch schon überall  die Kaulquappen( __ Kröten,Grassfrosche).
Ich habe die versucht zu fotografieren, ist nicht ganz besonderes aber besser als nicht.
LG Benny


----------



## Deuned (28. Apr. 2016)

Christine schrieb:


> Die Lärmfrösche sind doch noch gar nicht soweit. Was Du jetzt an Kaulquappen im Teich hast, sind die leisen Gesellen.


Das trifft bei mir wohl nicht zu.Da ich aus anderen Gründen meinen kompletten Garten dicht-also auch froschdicht-eingezäunt habe,müssten es die __ Frösche vom Vorjahr sein.Und die waren sehr laut und das über eine lange Zeit!


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Apr. 2016)

Meine __ Kröten-Kaulquappen sind noch eher Kommas....da ist noch nix am wuseln.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Apr. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Meine __ Kröten-Kaulquappen sind noch eher Kommas....da ist noch nix am wuseln.



bei mir gibt's noch net mal Kommas

da dieses Jahr nur ein einsamer Kröterich im Teich auftauchte ist hier Megaspermienfreiezone angesagt

MfG Frank


----------



## misudapi (30. Apr. 2016)

Hallo, 
Laich hatte ich dieses Jahr noch gar nicht gesehen, habe aber zwei Kaulquapen von ca. 1 cm Dicke gesehen. Pechschwarz und echt mopzig.
Hatte schon überlegt, ob das Überbleibsel von letzten Jahr waren, aber das kann ja nicht sein. Weiß echt nicht wo die herkommen. Dieses Jahr scheint es bei uns keine __ Frösche mehr zu geben. Es ist hier in der Umgebung Funkstille. Oder weiß die Natur doch was sie macht???? Kommt da noch ein dicker Kälteeinbruch oder so???


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Apr. 2016)

misudapi schrieb:


> habe aber zwei Kaulquapen von ca. 1 cm Dicke gesehen.


Meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben das die Kaulquappen des Wasserfrosches auch schon mal im Teich überwintern.....


Aha, im Wiki zum Graßfrosch steht:


			
				Wiki schrieb:
			
		

> In Hochgebirgslagen können sich Laichzeitpunkt und Larvalentwicklung erheblich verzögern. Die Eiablage erfolgt dann mitunter erst im Sommer. Manche Larven gelangen dann nicht mehr vor dem Winter zur Metamorphose, sondern überwintern aquatisch (vergleiche beispielsweise: Wurzeralm).


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Mai 2016)

Hi,

so ganz Kaulquappenfrei ist mein Teich doch net . Heute beim Saubermachen hab ich einige Krötenquappen gefunden. War scheindar doch noch eine "Dicke" aufgetaucht und der Kröterich hat  seine Gene weitergeben können


----------



## Daufi (29. Mai 2016)

Ich hab ja nur Ahnung von Prinzessinnen, aber nicht von Fröschen...
Ist dieser Geselle einer oder eher ne Kröte wie meine GöGain behauptet...?


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2016)

Ich würde meinen das es ein __ Grasfrosch ist.
100% keine Kröte ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Mai 2016)

Digicat schrieb:


> Ich würde meinen das es ein __ Grasfrosch ist.
> 100% keine Kröte ...


Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Küstensegler (29. Mai 2016)

Ich tippe auf Prinz.
Da sollte eine deiner Prinzessinen mal einen Knutsch versuchen.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Christine (29. Mai 2016)

Also, ich sehe da weder eine Kröte noch einen __ Grasfrosch. Für mich ist das einer aus der Sippe der Wasserfrösche.


----------



## Daufi (29. Mai 2016)

Danke zusammen....
Alex wollte ja probieren ihn zu küssen....
Aber so schnell hat man nicht geschaut, wie der in den Tiefen des Teichs verschwunden war....
Ich glaube sie hat es persönlich genommen....


----------



## dizzzi (30. Mai 2016)

Ich habe auch diese __ Frösche am/im Teich, und seit ein paar Tagen quaken die auch. Bisher waren Sie, fast ein Jahr, immer ruhig, doch nun gibt es Konzert.

LG

Udo


----------



## Christine (30. Mai 2016)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch - Wasserfrösche sind jetzt in Fröschellaune, das gibt bestimmt bald süsse kleine Quappies.


----------



## dizzzi (30. Mai 2016)

Oje, ich dachte eigentlich das ich ein F&F-Koster (__ Frösche&Fische) habe. Jetzt waren die so lange artig, und nun dieses...
Die Goldfische konnten heute morgen wohl auch nicht mehr inne halten.
Und ich dachte immer wir sind ein ehrenwertes Haus ...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Mai 2016)

Hi,

ich hoffe mein __ Seefrosch steht auf Kerle. Der 2. von Nachbarsbub vor 2 Jahren im Teich ausgesetzte Grünfrosch fing gestern auch erstmals mit quaken an

MfG Frank


----------



## dizzzi (31. Mai 2016)

Ich habe mal eine kleine Frage an die Froschexperten, die schon mal Froschnachwuchs in ihrem Teich hatten. Wie entwickelt sich eigentlich so eine Froschpopulation, wenn man zum Beispiel wie ich, aktuell 2 kleinere grüne (wohl Männchen), und 2 größere braune (wohl Weibchen) an seinem Teich hat. Überleben dann so viele Kleinfröche, dass ich danach eventuell ein Froschproblem habe? 
LG

Udo


----------



## jolantha (31. Mai 2016)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Überleben dann so viele Kleinfröche, dass ich danach eventuell ein Froschproblem habe?
> LG



Wo siehst Du denn dann da das Problem ? Mußt Du Alimente zahlen ??


----------



## Christine (31. Mai 2016)

Was soll denn ein Froschproblem sein? Meistens haben ja wohl eher die __ Frösche Probleme. In der Regel dezimiert sich der Bestand schon während der Kaulquappenphase - fressen und gefressen werden. Und was dann wirklich Frosch wird, hat dieses Problem weiterhin. Nur das die Zahl der Fressfeinde steigt.

Ich habe zwar schon gesehen/gehört/gelesen, dass Teiche wegen zu hoher Fischbestände kollabieren, von Fröschen habe ich noch nichts gehört.


----------



## dizzzi (31. Mai 2016)

Ein froschproblem gibt es ja erst mal nicht. Das Gequake was zur Zeit noch selten und als angenehm empfunden wird, könnte bei hunderten und dann die ganze Nacht durch schon zu einem Problem werden. Ich habe leider einen furchtbar leuchten Schlaf. Und selbst die paar schaffen es schon meine Nacht zu beenden. Aber wenn die Population nicht so wie bei Goldfischen wird dürfte das kein Problem werden.


----------



## Christine (31. Mai 2016)

Sie hören ja auch wieder auf


----------



## troll20 (31. Mai 2016)

Christine schrieb:


> Sie hören ja auch wieder auf


Naja 3 Wochen am Stück dieses Jahr war schon Fett un das bei nu ca. 10 Teichfröschen .....
Mein Nachbar war schon recht schräg drauf ......, er hat ja auch sein Schlafzimmer genau übern Teich gebaut


----------



## dizzzi (31. Mai 2016)

Genau das Problem habe ich zusätzlich. Sehr nette Nachbarn haben ihr Schlafzimmer Ca. 5m vom Teich entfernt.


----------



## Christine (31. Mai 2016)

Tschä, das ist halt Natur. Man wird den ganzen Tag mit soviel Lärm bombardiert, da finde ich die Wasserfrösche richtig erholsam.


----------



## Tottoabs (31. Mai 2016)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Aber wenn die Population nicht so wie bei Goldfischen wird dürfte das kein Problem werden.


Da die __ Frösche ja auch was fressen wollen, werden es nur so viele an deinem Teich bleiben wie Sie Futter finden.


----------



## dizzzi (31. Mai 2016)

Christine schrieb:


> Tschä, das ist halt Natur. Man wird den ganzen Tag mit soviel Lärm bombardiert, da finde ich die Wasserfrösche richtig erholsam.


Ich finde die ja auch recht erholsam. Nur ich lebe nicht auf dem Land. Und mit Nachbarn vergraulen will ich auch nicht. Weil halt sehr nett. In einem Dorf muss man einem Hahn tolerieren. In einer Stadt sieht das ganze schon ganz anders aus. Kommt halt auf die Situation an. Dieses Jahr lass ich die __ Frösche mal machen wie sie wollen. Wenn zuviel dann Umsiedlungen in mehrere tolle Seen, direkt um die Ecke. Könnte mir vorstellen, das die das dann auch ganz nett finden. Et kütt wie er kütt.
LG
Udo


----------



## Christine (31. Mai 2016)

Ähm, ich lebe auch nicht auf dem Land, deshalb ja diese Massen an Alltagslärm.


----------



## Limnos (5. Juni 2016)

Hi

Bei mir sind jetzt nach einigen Jahren wieder zwei __ Grünfrösche aufgetaucht. Da der Garten höher liegt als das Umland, weiß ich nicht wie sie in den Garten gekommen sind. Beide sind Männchen. Ich habe sie Pelophylax I und II genannt, da ich nicht sagen kann, ob es See-, Kleiner Teich- oder Wasserfrösche sind. Gottseidank sind meine beiden Nachbarn nicht gegen das Gequake.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## ina1912 (5. Juni 2016)

Hallo Wolfgang!  schön, mal wieder von Dir zu lesen! Warst ja lange nicht zu segen....
Super fotos sind Dir da gelungen! Leider kann ich die ganzen __ Frösche nur sehr schwer unterscheiden,  Deine sehen irgendwie aus wie meine, aber ich habe keine seltenen...sicher nur die herkömmlichen Teichquaker. Hab eben mal im Lexikon geschaut, da könnten bei den verschiedenen Fröschen noch Nahaufnahmen gebraucht werden, bei den anderen Amphibien und den Reptilien auch.  Hab auch paar in meiner Galerie,  dürfen auch gern verwendet werden, wenn mir jemand den korrekten Namen dazu schreibt

Lg ina


----------



## Limnos (6. Juni 2016)

Hi Ina

Ja mea culpa!  Aber im Sommer hat meist der "trockene" Garten und ein Gartenforum Priorität. Und in diesem Jahr besonders, ich will ihn nämlich peu á peu meinem fortgeschrittenen Alter anpassen. Es hat sich aber auch nicht viel getan, wenn man mal von der unerwarteten Visite der __ Frösche absieht. Hoffentlich bleiben sie! Ansonsten sieht es mit Amphibien hier schlecht aus. Ich habe wohl noch Teich- und Bergmolche in Teich und Garten und hin und wieder sogar im Keller. Auch Erdkröten lassen sich finden. Aber das ist schon alles. Setz doch mal Deine Amphibienbilder ein. Vielleicht kann ich dann Namen zuordnen, obwohl man zur Unterscheidung meist am Tier Messungen vornehmen muss.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## ina1912 (6. Juni 2016)

Mach ich Wolfgang!  Dauert noch ein bisschen,  da ich gerade nach und nach meinen tablet-speicher leer machen muss, kann im moment keine bilder mehr verkleinern,  weil meine fotogalerie komplett überfüllt ist. Aber sobald ich verkleinert habe, stell ich wieder was ein. Wobei..... die älter als dieses Jaht sind nun eh nicht mehr auf dem tablet, kann ich also gar nicht neu einstellen. Die kann ich allenfalls aus meiner galerie hier im forum verlinken...mal schauen, wie ich das hinkriege. ..
Lg ina


----------



## Lin (18. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
könnte das ein __ Moorfrosch sein? Bin mir nicht sicher, da die Zeit der Blaufärbung (zur Paarung) schon länger vorüber sein soll.
Das Foto ist vom 18.06.2016.

FG
Jochen


----------



## Christine (18. Juni 2016)

Vielleicht hat es ihm so gut gefallen....oder das Wetter hat alles durcheinander gebracht. Auf jeden Fall kenne ich hier bei uns nur Moorfrösche in blau.


----------



## ina1912 (18. Juni 2016)

Oh der sieht meinem ja recht ähnlich. ... meint Ihr, das ist ein __ Moorfrosch? Wir haben solche Gebiete gar nicht in der Nähe.... aber wissen würd ich es gern.
Medium 28520 anzeigen
Lg ina


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Juni 2016)

Hi,

nee, nix __ Moorfrosch

Moorfrösche sind Rana-Arten und haben wie die fast identisch aussehenden Spring- und __ Grasfrosch einen großen unübersehbaren schwarzbraunen Schläfenfleck dafür aber nie einen grünlichen Rückenstreifen (den besitzen nur die "Wasserfrösche") - sind auch nur beim *** für 1-2 Wochen himmelblau

MfG Frank


----------



## ina1912 (18. Juni 2016)

Jetzt muss ich mal blöd fragen: wo hat der frosch die locken.. äh, die schläfen?


----------



## Christine (19. Juni 2016)

Ha, man lernt ja nie aus. Gerade gelesen, dass es zum Beispiel in der Nähe von Braunschweig eine Ecke gibt, wo die Wasserfrösche tatsächlich zum Teil blau sind. Das scheint also ab und an vorzukommen. Toll, was es alles so gibt.
http://www.broadheads.de/Bilder/Viecherpics/Amphibia.html
Bisschen runterscrollen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Juni 2016)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich mal blöd fragen: wo hat der frosch die locken.. äh, die schläfen?



Hi Ina

hinterm Auge beim Trommelfell (der runde "Deckel" schräg unterhalb des Auge ist das Ohr)


----------



## dizzzi (22. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

 Ich habe mal eine kleine Frage. Kann es sein dass Frische auf Wanderschaft gehen? Zuerst waren drei frische Weg fünf Tage später ging auch noch der letzte.

LG
Udo


----------



## Benny337 (22. Juni 2016)

Hi,
Ich habe auch ein paar Bilder für Euch.
Das ist unsere __ Teichfrosch.
Mit geschick bin auf 40 cm nah und mit meine Macrolinse versucht .
Grüsse Benny


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (4. Juli 2016)

Hier noch ein seltener Gast.


----------



## butzbacher (5. Juli 2016)

Sklave von Mathias schrieb:


> Hier noch ein seltener Gast. Anhang anzeigen 168132



Ein hübscher __ Grasfrosch


----------



## pema (5. Juli 2016)

Benny337 schrieb:


> Das ist unsere __ Teichfrosch.


Die Frage ist nun: hat er die __ Plattbauchlibelle auf Bild 5 nun bekommen - oder nicht.
petra


----------



## koile (24. Juli 2016)

Würge ihn Hannes ! Würg ihn


----------



## Tottoabs (31. Juli 2016)

So, meine Teichfroschquappen haben sich zum Teil fertig entwickelt. Sind ganz schöne Brummer die Kaulquappen vom __ Teichfrosch. Gefühlt das 10-fache wie die Krötenquappen und die fertigen __ Frösche sind auch schon riesig.


----------



## dizzzi (4. Aug. 2016)

...und seid gestern ist einer wieder da...


----------



## Goldini (11. Aug. 2016)

@Knoblauchkröte


----------



## Golo (11. Aug. 2016)

Hallo liebe Teichianer,

habe da auch noch ein schönes Exemplar...:

 
...ist das auch ein __ Grasfrosch ?

Viele Grüße Ralph


----------



## butzbacher (11. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Ralph,

das sollte ein __ Grasfrosch sein. Ich kenne keine Braunfroschart, die so stark gemustert ist.

Gruß André


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Aug. 2016)




----------



## pema (26. Aug. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
bei hiesigen 33° im Schatten sucht auch der - vielleicht einzige - __ Grasfrosch in unserem Garten nach Abkühlung.
Am nächsten war wohl einer meiner Miniteiche...ein beherzter Sprung hinein...und eine halbe Stunde mit der Kamera warten. Mein Gott - wie lange können die denn die Luft anhalten.
Da ist er.

     

petra


----------



## Erin (26. Aug. 2016)

Einer der neuen "Poolbewohner"


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (28. Aug. 2016)

Ein Spaziergänger im Garten 
          
und dann ab durch die Hecke. 

LG Heike


----------



## jolantha (28. Aug. 2016)

Hab auch ein paar __ Frösche erwischt, die hauen schon gar nicht mehr ab


----------



## Erin (4. Sep. 2016)

Den kleinen Kerl habe ich heute am Teich beim Unkrautjäten gestört...

   

Vorn im Bild eine Kellerassel, zum Größenvergleich, links sieht man eine Miniraupe


----------



## Christine (4. Sep. 2016)

Na, das ist ein Wasserfröschchen auf dem Trocknen. Vielleicht auf der Suche nach einem eigenen Teich.


----------



## Erin (14. Sep. 2016)

Und noch mehr...die neuen Pflanzecken sind momentan sehr beliebte Sitzplätze...


----------



## pema (8. Okt. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
dieses ewige Aufräumen  finden viele nicht wirklich gut.
Heute war einer meiner Minteiche dran. Eine zu groß werdende Seerose musste entfernt werden.
Das fand einer gar nicht gut.
Der Kleine versteckte sich in meiner 'Tierausstiegstreppe'.  (Auch dafür können die gut sein).
Ich hoffe nur, er zieht nach der Aktion da auch wieder ein...später hatte er nämlich die __ Nase voll von dem Rumgemache und verließ den Teich Richtung Unterholz. Aber da gehört er ja als __ Grasfrosch eigentlich auch hin.

     
petra


----------



## jolantha (29. Mai 2017)

Mach ich meine mal hier rein 
                

Da war der Frosch schneller


----------



## pogibonsi (29. Mai 2017)

Dann will ich auch mal: Der Kerl hat uns die letzte Nacht um den Schlaf gebracht! Ich denke das ist ein __ Grasfrosch...  Anhang anzeigen 183974


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Mai 2017)

pogibonsi schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal: Der Kerl hat uns die letzte Nacht um den Schlaf gebracht! Ich denke das ist ein __ Grasfrosch...Anhang anzeigen 183973 Anhang anzeigen 183974



nee, das ist wies aussieht ein __ Teichfrosch (Hybride aus __ Seefrosch und __ kleiner Wasserfrosch)

Grasfrösche (die sind übrigens braun wie Heu) haben die Teiche schon lange wieder verlassen und die quaken net sondern knurren nur im März/April ganz leise  im Teich rum


----------



## pogibonsi (29. Mai 2017)

Danke für die Info, wieder was gelernt!


----------

